# Microsoft ON(x} App basic Tasker style app huge potential



## remote44 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Just kinda fell on top of this app not sure if anyone has used it. You install it on your device go to a web portal and program or use other peoples programmed sequences to trigger actions on your phone. IE as simple example when i get a text i triggered my phone to flash the camera flash. You can get up geographical triggers etc its like Tasker but free and you can browse code others have created and push it to the phone. Really slick and nice ... confusing Microsoft would have such a handy app.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.onx.app&hl=en


----------

